# Lighting Technician Internship



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

You had better find the local laws before you jump in.

ALL of the live stage work I did at a University Theater that Frank Lloyd Wright designed were union workers. Most of the live outdoor shows were the same. 
Because I was the house electrician and only responsible for showing them where to connect there were no problems.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Did you search the Erasmus+ website?


----------



## Tracymadz (Oct 8, 2021)

MikeFL said:


> Did you search the Erasmus+ website?


 Yes, I did and a lot of other pages... I think maybe is not that usual to do an erasmus in the lighting field😟


----------

